# Mandatory Pre-Divorce Parenting Class....what is this ???



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

We have the Pre-Divorce parenting class on the 15th....

Can you give me an idea what it's going to be like ???

Will there be other couples ???

Will there be things discussed like how hard it is on the children ????

Give me some insight please .....

Thanks !!!!


----------



## manny1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I went to that class a couple of months ago. There were couples and men and wom en there by them selves. I went by myself could not imagine sitting in the same room as my spouse. There were discussions about normal reactions to divorce with children of different ages. I never felt like anyone was being judged for the decision of divorce. We were given information about how not to act or say to our kids and why. No one was asked to introduce themselves and many people never said anything. It was helpful when people did discuss their particular issues and everyone would offer advice as well as the instructor. It was fine really and really not very stressful
everyone there was going thru the same things. Look at it as an educational opportunity to better raise your kids. Good Luck


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

same as the previous poster. It is a class that many people should take BEFORE they get married and have kids. You can go together or with your stbx. My stbx went with the OW(he did not tell me but I put 2+2 together) who was divorcing her hubby n.2


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks....he said we're going on Monday, but today he said it's full so we're going next Thursday....

I'm really hoping they're going to address how hard it can be for the kids and he'll start thinking hard if it's worth it.....


----------

